#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-28
<ariabbas> ..;
<saoungoumi> slt àtous
<septox> hi
<septox> demsking: hi
<septox> demsking: on a rendez vous today a kel heure ecncore la ?
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> bye$
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-29
<septox> .
<ariabbas> hi everybody
<ariabbas> I see that today there are some people in the lounge.
<septox> .
<ariabbas> ..
<ariabbas> ariabbas:
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ariabbas> hi
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: how are you
<ariabbas> i hope that cyrill has informed you that your mail server
<ariabbas> not delevery the message to univ-ndere.cm mail
<ariabbas> since may be 3 days
<ongolaBoy> I'll check that in the evening
<ariabbas> ok
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-30
<ariabbas> ..
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: hi
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-31
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-06-01
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy hi
<simplice_ndere> ça ca long
<simplice_ndere> qoui de neuf? suis un peu perdu dans les events ubuntucm :(
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: bonjour le belge
<ongolaBoy> je  suis là
<ongolaBoy> perdu comment ? il faut lire la liste
<ongolaBoy> mais à ma connaissance, rien de particulier
<simplice_ndere> ok. perdu dans le sens j'ai mi long à prendre des news. tu parles de quel liste?
<ongolaBoy> la liste habituelle d'ubuntu-cm
<simplice_ndere> ah ok.
#ubuntu-cm 2012-06-02
<ariabbas> ...
<Warrens> ariabbas: hi
<ariabbas> thank
<ariabbas> hi you too
<ariabbas> sorry for my late answer
<ariabbas> ho are you and i think that you going well
#ubuntu-cm 2012-06-03
<ariabbas> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-27
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-29
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ..
<ariabbas> .
<coco> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> hi coco1
<indy21> j'ai vu ton mail.
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-30
<ariabbas> .
<coco> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-31
<indy21> .
<indy21> ping coco
<coco> Response to ping indy21: Success !!!
<coco>  Hi all, http://pingomatic.com/
<indy21>  ongolaBoy : hi
<coco>  Je me suis rendu compte que je n'ai pas ton number indy21:
<coco>  Il est out actu
<indy21> coco: je vien de l'envoyer.
<coco>  Thx, bien reçu!
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-06-01
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-27
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-28
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-31
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-05-25
<coco1> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2015-05-26
<abakamousa> bonjour
<abakamousa> svp j'ai un probleme avec mon firefox. je ne parviens pas à le lancer par de simple clic. il faut que je passe en superutilisateur pour pouvoir le lancer. j'ai essayé un purge mais apres avoir reinstallé toujours pareil?que faire please?
<abakamousa> aussi, j'ai supprimé l'ancien profil mais sans changement
<ongolaBoy> abakamousa: bonjour . quelle est l'erreur que tu obtiens ?
<abakamousa> (process:14795): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed  (firefox:14795): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Attempt to add property GnomeProgram::sm-connect after class was initialised  (firefox:14795): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Attempt to add property GnomeProgram::show-crash-dialog after class was initialised  (firefox:14795): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: Attempt to add property GnomeProgram::display aft
<ongolaBoy> ça c'est dans le terminal
<ongolaBoy> mais au niveau graphique ? aucune sortie ?
<ongolaBoy> as-tu suffisamment d'espace disque ?
<abakamousa> niveau graphique aucun message
<abakamousa> et il y'a suffisament d'espace disque
<ongolaBoy> version de firefox (apt-cache policy firefox)
<ongolaBoy> version du noyau ( uname -a)
<ongolaBoy> version du système ubuntu (lsb_release -a)
<ongolaBoy> as tu touché à des permissions ? normalement pas besoin d'avoir des droits admin pour démarrer firefox; quelque chose a été modifié
<abakamousa> firefox 38.0
<abakamousa> Linux aboubakar-Lenovo-B570e 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:12 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<abakamousa> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS Release:	14.04 Codename:	trusty
<abakamousa> j'ai pas toucher aux permissions
<ongolaBoy> ls -l /usr/bin/firefox
<abakamousa> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 25 mai   11 12:07 /usr/bin/firefox -> ../lib/firefox/firefox.sh
<ongolaBoy> abakamousa: qu'est-ce qui s'est passé la dernière fois que ça marchait correctement ?
 * ongolaBoy regarde sa montre. doit bientôt partir
<abakamousa> j'ai du installé les paquets pour le français. et l'installation s'est soldé avec un message d'erreur concernant les paquets de thunderbird qui lui ausssi me cause problème actuellement
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas tu as n problème avec tes binaires
<ongolaBoy> je dois me déconnecter; au pire demain si personne d'autre ne t'aide ici
<ongolaBoy> demande à IzaneFG voir
<IzaneFG> :)
<IzaneFG> abakamousa: on peut gérer ça demain matin? Je dois faire un tour en ville illico presto :-/
#ubuntu-cm 2015-05-27
<ongolaBoy> abakamousa: 'lut
<ongolaBoy> pour ton pb d'hier .. réfléchis bien sur des actions que tu aurais entreprises sur ta machine
<ongolaBoy> fais voir la liste des dépots utilisés
<abakamousa> #deb file:/media/aboubakar/mirroir/mirror/miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org/ubuntu/ trusty-updates main universe multiverse restricted deb http://miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org/ubuntu/ trusty main universe multiverse restricted #deb file:/media/aboubakar/mirroir/mirror/miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org/ubuntu/ trusty main universe multiverse restricted deb http://miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org/ubuntu/ trusty-updates main universe multiverse restricted
<ongolaBoy> abakamousa: utilise plutôt ceci
<ongolaBoy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ongolaBoy> abakamousa: quelles sont les erreurs que tu avais rencontrées en installant les paquets de langue ?
<ongolaBoy> c'est en fonction de cette erreur qu'on pourrait mieux t'aider
<ongolaBoy> il y a eu une corruption de paquets à un moment ou un autre
<abakamousa> je vais essaiyer d'enlever ces paquets
<ongolaBoy> ou mieux tu réinstalles tout :)
<ongolaBoy> et si tu as un /home (et/ou des partitions dédiées pour tes données _utiles_ ) tu le fais les yeux fermés
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy:  Si me je rappelle bien abakamousa vient de refaire ça machine :D
<abakamousa> pas encore
<abakamousa> je vais plutot essaiyer d'enlever les paquets du français
<abakamousa> j'ai eu à refaire ma machine la semaine dernière
#ubuntu-cm 2015-05-28
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-05-29
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-05-30
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-05-31
<moise> slt a ts
<coco11> ..
<coco11> Salut Moïse
<moise> cool !
<moise> s'il te plait je peut avoir l'adresse des differents mirroir ubuntu cm les plus a jour et les plus accessible ?
<coco11> Ok une minute, je te passe le lien, et je t'encourage a engager la démarche pour en créer un à DSCHANG ;-)
<moise> oui oui
<moise> je suis en process
<coco1> Cool
<moise> mais c'est justement sur quoi je voulais qu'on en discute
<coco1> Ok first voici quelques iinterfaces d'informations de la loco team cm : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/ |  http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/kmer/ | https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/
<coco1> Le lien direct vers les mirroirs est dans une page du Wiki que je te passe dès que je retrouve.
<coco1> Le mail qui en parle est ici : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/2014-September/002590.html
<coco1> Les pages en questions sont là :
<coco1> > 1. http://miroir.cm.auf.org/sources.list
<coco1> > 2. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/GetUbuntu
<moise> ok
<coco1> (y)
<coco1> moise: Tu as vu qu'en entête, de la page wiki localisant les miroirs, s'y trouve tout ce qui te permettra de tirer au maximum avantage de la communauté Camerounaise d'Ubuntu ? Et de pouvoir toi-même contribuer à travers la liste de diffusion et tous les outils collaboratifs disponibles comme les pads via framapad.org ...
<moise> cool !
<moise> il ne reste plus que ouest
<moise> et peut etre le sud
<moise> pour couvrir le camer
<coco1> Bonne pensée, il faut y croire et un plan était de gagner les opérateurs Réseaux, mais ça viendra bien, nous verrons comment aider au niveau du cmNOG...
<moise> ok
<moise> je mirroir de Ndere est a jour !!!!!
<moise>  formidable
<moise> !!
<moise> dis moi un peut qu'est est l'algo de apt-upgrade
<coco1> A quelle étape es-tu avec la mise en place [http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/creer_un_miroir_de_depot_local] de ton miroir local ? Oui tu sais c'est l'infra des CNFs de l'AUF et ongolaboy et IzaneFG gèrent l'un et l'autre
<moise> cad les premieres lignes du sources.list sont plus prioritaires ?
<coco1> Tu sais, je ne suis pas expert, ni en miroir, ni en Ubuntu :-( donc mais c'est normalement comme une ACL que ça marche; mais je ne peux pas te dire si ça arrête de chercher après le premier lien trouvé :-D
<moise> ok
<moise> je ne suis pas entrain de creer un mirroir local je travail sur mon laptop et dans une machine virtuelle
<coco1> Mais une chose est sûre pour moi: la sourcelist indique où chercher les mises à jour ;-)
<moise> je n'ai pas assez d'espace pour creer un mirroir sur mon portable
<moise> mais neanmoins je vais le faire sur une machine au bureau
<moise> en version test
<moise> et voir comment ca marche
<coco1> Ah d'acc, mais si tu as envie de le faire, tu pourrais envoyer un mail sur la liste de diffusion pour solliciter un lab sur le sujet, ça pourra intéresser beaucoup de personne et certainement soutenir le projet de déploiement des miroirs sur l'étendue du territoire national...
<moise> ok
<moise> je vais le faire
<moise> je vais d'abord m'exercer
<moise> avec les liens que tu m'as passe
<moise> merci beaucoup
<coco1> D'après ce que j'ai compris de ce que ongolaBoy fait souvent, pour jongler, il choisi les versions supportées à long termes et celle à court et il gère son espace disque; il ne copie pas tout le miroir online de base.
<coco1> Ok courage.
<moise> ok
<moise> dis mois les meeting de ubuntu-cm c'est souvent quand ?
<coco1> En fait c'est compliqué maintenant; mais ça peut partir de toute initiative volontaire appuyée par un minimum de volontaires :-)
<coco1> ça tient plus de l'utile que de l'administratif. Pour l'instant Ubu-CM est focalisé sur les Actions/Réalisations effectives...
<moise> je fais comment pour me connecte  a ce irc avec pidgin
<moise> ??
<coco1> ..
<coco1> Ok
<coco1> premièrement tu vas sur pidgin :-D
<moise> oouii
<moise> ...
<coco1> Et puis tu cliques à gauche en haut sur add chat ou ajouter un salon, ou quelque chose du genre
<coco1> Puis tu insères les infos que je t'ai passées :
<coco1> *salon IRC d'Ubuntu.CM : #ubuntu-cm
<coco1> *Serveur: irc.freenode.net
<coco1> Join a chat :
<coco1> ou Rejoindre un salon :
<coco1> Ou Rejoindre une discussion :
<coco1> Quelque chose coe ça
<coco1> C'est bon ?
<moise> non
<coco1> Ok, je suis allé trop vite en besogne
<moise> username / password
<moise> ca ne passe pas
<coco1> Désolé,
<coco1> Première chose créer un compte
<coco1> sur irc
<coco1> ton login c'est moise
<coco1> Donc tu vas faire ceci :
<coco1> Manage account en haut
<coco1> Dès que la fenêtre s'ouvre, tu cliques sur add en dessous à gauche
<coco1> puis tu choisis comme protocole: IRC
<coco1> Username : moise ou autre login
<coco1> Server : irc.freenode.net
<coco1> C'est bon apparemment :-D
<coco1> PasseWord : [au choix]
<moise_> (02:03:43 PM) NickServ: (notice) moise is not a registered nickname.
<coco1>  moise_: tu dois réserver ton nickname pour le sécuriser, il faut l'enregistrer sur le serveur...
<moise_> cmt ?
<coco1> Toutes les commandes IRC sont ici entre crochets : [/msg NickServ]
<coco1> Préciser : [/msg NickServ help] pour avoir la liste
<coco1> Ok ?
<coco1> Pour savoir comment use la commande d'enregistrement du login entre crochets : [/msg NickServ help REGISTER]
<coco1> Par exemple
<moise> REGISTER moise moise.kameni@gmail.com
<coco1> Voici la commande exacte entre crochets : [/msg NickServ REGISTER password email-address] tu vas l'utiliser dans la fenêtre de NickServ, pour éviter d'envoyer ton pass sur la liste en cas d'erreur...
<coco1> ..
<moise> username c'est quoi ?
<moise> email ou nikname ?
<coco1> Username c'est moise si tu lances cette commande
<coco1> maintenant ;-)
 * coco1 attend le résultat patiemment ***
<moise> non non
<moise> password ?
<moise> je met ce que j'ai entre a la creation du comte ?
<coco1> Password c'est le mot de passe que tu souhaites utiliser pour ton login
<coco1> Oui, tu peux faire cela puisque ton compte a actuellement juste une sécurité locale
<coco1> Mais n'importe qui avant toi peux l'utiliser dès que tu te déconnectes...
<moise> (02:29:39 PM) NickServ: (notice) moise1 is not a registered nickname.
<moise> je ne sais pas pourquoi ca met moise1
<coco1> En fait il était très peu évident que personne n'ait encore pris ce compte
<moise> je dois creer un autre compte ?
<coco1> Et quand tu reviens le système t'informera qu'une autre personne utilises déjà hors lorsque ton compte est enregistré, si tu reçois un tel message, il suffit de lancer la commande entre crochets pour reprendre la main de suite : [/nick moise1 | /msg NickServ identify moise passeword ]
<coco1> moise1 quoi
<coco1> Ok choisi bien le login que tu veux use
<moise> ok
<moise> je vais me deconnecte
<coco1> par exemple : si tu choisis moise_K
<moise> je reviens avec pitsoncm
<coco1> Non
<coco1> Attend
<coco1> Pas besoin
<coco1> Non, en fait si tu veux prendre celui-ci il suffit de lancer la commande entre crochets :
<coco1> [/nick pitsoncm]
<coco1> Ok?
<coco1> Va-y s'il te plaît
<pitsoncm> cool
<coco1> Ok
<pitsoncm> instant
<coco1> Bon là maintenant si c'est ok, tu n'as plus qu'à faire comme tout à l'heure et si personne n'a encore enregistré ce login, tu l'auras enregistré...
<coco1> Bon là maintenant si c'est ok, tu n'as plus qu'à faire comme tout à l'heure et si personne n'a encore enregistré ce login, tu l'auras enregistré...
<coco1> Dans la fenêtre /msg NickServ
 * coco1 attend le résultat patiemment ***
<pitsoncm> (02:48:42 PM) NickServ: (notice) pitsoncm1 is not a registered nickname.
<coco1> ..
<coco1> :-?
<pitson-ucm> oups
<coco1> O:-)
<pitson-ucm> je crois que je vais faire un tuto pr ca heinn !!
<pitson-ucm> >:o
<coco1> Oui oui, il faut faire ça, pour me décharger un peu ;-)
<pitson-ucm> ok
<coco1> Car j'y pensais déjà, puisque les notes sont là :-D
<coco1> C'est comment maintenant ?
<pitson-ucm> plus cool
<pitson-ucm> mais j'ai deja beaucoup de compte sur freenode heinn
<pitson-ucm> en fait on a pas besoin du password
<coco1> Ah non non non, tu n'as fait qu'utiliser des logins possibles...
<pitson-ucm> tout ce qu'il ya a faire c'est de taper le username
<coco1> ça ne t'appartient que lorsque tu enregistres ;-)
<coco1> Oui effectivement (y)
<pitson-ucm> ok je vois
<pitson-ucm> je vais refaire tt a l'heure
<pitson-ucm> tu es devant la tv la ??
<coco1> Mais quel est celui que tu as enregistré?
<coco1> Oui
<pitson-ucm> tu met science et vie
<coco1> Pourquoi?
<pitson-ucm> on parle des objets connecte
<pitson-ucm> Internet des objets
<coco1> Bon, je ne sais pas mais le cable est un peu largué là :-(
<coco1> Qu'est-ce qui passe ?
<pitson-ucm> oui oui
<coco1> Ah cool domage, je n'ai pas encore suivi ce documentaire et pourtant j'ai presque suivi tout ceux qu'ils passent le temps à rédiffuser...
<pitson-ucm> pas grave
<coco1> Je pourrais voir leur approche plus tard; mais bon j'ai par contre déjà suivi un autre documentaire d'une autre production sur le même sujet.
<coco1> Ok pitson-ucm: est enregistré?
<coco1> ..
<pitsoncm> c'est bon :-D
<coco1> Cool
 * coco1 dit bravo à pitsoncm: ***
<coco1> pitsoncm: Et puis welcome on list !!!
<pitsoncm> cool !
<pitsoncm> cest avec ton help
<coco1> Où mieux on channel
<coco1> Tu y serais arrivé en lisant la docs très fournie sur le sujet mais bon, avec un tutos plus focalisé ubuntu.cm ou org.cm ça sera plus facile d'accueillir les news commers :-D on peut aussi y travailler ensemble si tu veux :-D
 * coco1 vient de retrouver cette page wiki qui aide le new commer d'Ubuntu.cm à faire ses premiers pas sur IRC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/IRC ***
#ubuntu-cm 2016-05-30
<ongolaBoy> evindj: hi
<evindj> Hello
<ongolaBoy> tout d'abord c'est quelle version d'ubuntu ?
<evindj> ongola Boy tu peux m'appeler Innocent
<ongolaBoy> ok :)
<evindj> version 16.04
<evindj> je crois la toute derniere
<ongolaBoy> oui,c 'est la dernière version stable
<ongolaBoy> tu avais des raisons particulières de compiler une version de python ?
<evindj> apprendre je suis nouveau dans le monde linux
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> par défaut python est installé sur les machines Gnu/Linux
<evindj> c'est ce que j'ai appris aujourd'hui
<ongolaBoy> donc si tu as voulu installé une version supplémentaire de python , c'est clair que tu as créé des conflits
<evindj> exact
<ongolaBoy> ton cas est compliqué hein .. surtout si tu as installé sur la machine physique
<evindj> exact
<ongolaBoy> je peux surtout te donner des conseils pour les prochaines fois
<evindj> je suis entrain de lire dessus
<ongolaBoy> quelle version de python ? 2 ou 3 ?
<evindj> 3
<evindj> 3.5
<ongolaBoy> regarde dans la doc par défaut du paquet source que tu as utilisé si on donne des recommandations
<ongolaBoy> mais ça va être très difficile
<evindj> au pire des cas je vais reinstaller
<evindj> je vais encore fouiller un peu
<ongolaBoy> dans ubuntu 16.04 il y a par déf la 2.7 et la 3. quelque chose et le système fait des liaisons afin d'assurer la compatibilité
<ongolaBoy> oui, je crains que tu sois obligé de réinstaller au final mais je peux te conseiller ceci
<evindj> ok
<ongolaBoy> il faut faire des partitions  notamment : /home à part pour que tu puisses toujours conserver tes données même si tu réinstalles ton système
<ongolaBoy> moi par exemple j'ai toujours mon /home depuis ... 6 ans :) .. j'ai changé de système sans jamais changer mes données
<evindj> Ohh Nice
<ongolaBoy> parfois aussi le /srv (parce que j'y stocke les données utilisables par les serveurs web
<ongolaBoy> maintenant faut savoir qu'il ya des manières de cloisonner tes tests .. Ca peut se faire à différents niveaux
<ongolaBoy> tu connais les outils comme virtualbox j'imagine
<evindj> en fait c'est virtualbox
<evindj> que je voulait installer
<evindj> qui m'a fait remarquer le problème
<evindj> avec python
<ongolaBoy> mais avec python, tu peux tout simplement utiliser virtualenv (ça te permet de travailler avec plusieurs versions différentes d'appli python)
<ongolaBoy> par exemple, je peux travailler avec django 1.4 , 1.5 , 1.7 (tout ça dans un virtualenv bien configuré sans casser ma machine)
<evindj> donne moi un petite seconde je vérifie une chose
<evindj> et je reviens ver toi
<ongolaBoy> ok
<evindj> question est ce qu'en changeant ma variable d'environement python et la faisant pointer sur python 3.5 le pb ne vas pas être résolu?
<evindj> je vais essayer ca apres
<evindj> explique moi un peu pour virtualenv
<evindj> c'est un outil?
<ongolaBoy> c'est un paquet
<ongolaBoy> dans Debian/ubuntu c'est le paquet : python-virtualenv
<ongolaBoy> pour travailler avec des appli, je te recommande de questionner d'abord ton gestionnaire de paquets
<ongolaBoy> c'est lui qui saura te trouver des paquets correspondant à ce que tu veux faire
<ongolaBoy> il faut éviter d'aller chercher sur internet quelque chose et venir l'installer un peu comme sur windows
<evindj> Je vois la difference
<ongolaBoy> donc virtualenv c'est une façon de faire .. dans le monde python
<ongolaBoy> mais sinon tu as aussi lxc (voire lxd) qui est un peu plus générique (dans le sens où c'est pour mettre dans un container soit une appli spécifique, soit un mini-os)
<ongolaBoy> et c'est dessus que se base des trucs comme docker
<ongolaBoy> et tout ceci encore une fois sans rien modifier dans ton système principal
<ongolaBoy> bon .. je m'arrête là ..si tu as d'autres questions .. n'hésite pas
<evindj> Ouais je vois les containers
<evindj> merci bcp
<ongolaBoy> de toutes les façons nous sommes régulièrement dans ce salon
<evindj> je te ferai signe
<ongolaBoy> (en fait quand je suis sur internet, je suis toujours ici)
<evindj> je le met donc en bookmark
#ubuntu-cm 2016-05-31
<aziza_> sbonjour
<saoungoumi> bonjour à tous
<marvinspao> bonjour à vous
<issa> slt
<saoungoumi> ces étudiants sont réunis ici dans le cadre de leur cours de vidéo sur ip
<saoungoumi> après avoir fait des expérience de capture et partagé les images de leur camara, ils sont sur le point de faire de la vidéo à la demande
<saoungoumi> en installant par les source le serveur flumotion sous ubuntu!
<saoungoumi> migration de windows vers ubuntu, j'espere qu'elle est souple et ne vous effrai pas trop??
<aziza_> au debut oui, mais une fois sur l'interface c'est trop top !!!
<aziza_> et facile
<issa> pour l´instant; on s ensort
<marvinspao> un peu de difficultées au début, mais je m'adapte très facile.
<marvinspao> tout en espérant de l'aide de votre part...
<saoungoumi> tout lemonde va dabord utiliser ubuntu en dual-boot avec Windows
<saoungoumi> pour une migration douce!
<saoungoumi> qu'est ce qui vous plais le plus sur ce nouveau système (Ubuntu)
<saoungoumi> ?
<marvinspao> le coté hyper-sécurisé d'ubuntu est très louable
<issa> c'est pas mal; c'est joli
<marvinspao> joli???
<saoungoumi> qu'est ce qui vous manque de windows lorsque vous êtes sur ubuntu?
<saoungoumi> en passant vous utliser la version 14.04 (sorti le en avril 2014)
<saoungoumi> la dernière version actuel est la 16.04
<saoungoumi> chaque avril et octobre, il ya une nouvelle sortie d'UBUNTU!
<issa> ce qui me manque est que je plus utiliser certaines logiciels sur windows
<saoungoumi> ce la fait deux sorties pas an!
<marvinspao> disons le coté imagé de windows...pleins d'icons et le reste
<saoungoumi> installation du packet "wine" et "playonlinux" vont vous aider à faire fonctionner certains de vos logiciels windows dans ubuntu!
<aziza_> très d'accord avec vous marvin; plus de stress avec la connexion d'une quelconque péripheriques sur ma machine de peur de se faire attaquer par les virus; non mais c'est magique sa!!!
<saoungoumi> :)
<issa> ah ok merci pour l'information
<marvinspao> ah..ok. merci pour l'astuce <saoungoumi> :))
<aziza_> merci
<saoungoumi> voici mon padlet
<saoungoumi> https://padlet.com/saoungoumi1/dpaymarlazfh
<saoungoumi> vous crée vos mure et nous allons partger des chose via ce canal
<saoungoumi> issa: envoi nous le lien vers ton mure
<saoungoumi> contenant le procedure de compilation de flumotion 0.10.1
<issa> je vous envoie mon site padlet
<issa> https://padlet.com/wall/npdkusv5hwrx
<aziza_> https://padlet.com/wall/zkol3zigaazo
<marvinspao> this is my padlet https://padlet.com/wall/oxjjbt22grtt
<issa> https://padlet.com/issanadiftanco/r2f9jl7db7ir
<aziza_> https://padlet.com/azizasidiki/7n38wdwxv85t
<saoungoumi> bien commencons la procedure d'installation
<saoungoumi> il est a noter que la version présente sur le depot ubuntu est defectueuse
<saoungoumi> attention
<saoungoumi> a lieu de faire
<saoungoumi> tar xvzf flumotion-0.10.1.tar.gz
<saoungoumi> faite plutot
<saoungoumi> sudo tar xvzf flumotion-0.10.1.tar.gz
<saoungoumi> car vous n'avez par defaut pas le droit de mettre quelque chose dans le repertoire où vous vous trouvez actuellement (/usr/src)
<aziza_> ok
<saoungoumi> le super utilisateur (root) à tous les droits
<saoungoumi> raison pour laquelle vous devez précéder votre commende par "sudo"
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: hi
<aziza_> ok
<issa> ok
<saoungoumi> install XML::Parser
<saoungoumi> pour marvin et tanko
<saoungoumi> pour marvin
<saoungoumi> sudo apt-get  python-dev python-kiwi python-gtk2 python-gtk2-dev python-twisted python-imaging checkinstall apache2-utils
<saoungoumi> sudo apt-get install python-dev python-kiwi python-gtk2 python-gtk2-dev python-twisted python-imaging checkinstall apache2-utils
<issa> ok
<marvinspao> ok
<aziza_> ok
<saoungoumi> oui ongolaBoy
<aziza_> oui
<tanko> bonsoir!!
<marvinspao> bonsoir
<saoungoumi> maintenant que nous venons que générer un packet de debian (.deb)
<saoungoumi> nous allons le deplacer sur notre repertoire personnel
<saoungoumi> mv /usr/src/flumotion-*/flumotion*.deb ~/
<aziza_> https://padlet.com/azizasidiki/7n38wdwxv85t
<saoungoumi> Avant le premier lancement, il faut créer un répertoire où placer le fichier de configuration. Nous récupèreront le fichier par défaut avec ces commandes:
<saoungoumi> sudo mkdir /usr/local/flumotion
<saoungoumi> cd /usr/local/flumotion
<saoungoumi> sudo cp /usr/src/flumotion-0.10.1/conf/managers/default/planet.xml manager.xml
<saoungoumi> Modifier le mot de passe
<saoungoumi> Par défaut, le fichier de configuration définit un utilisateur nommé "user" avec un mot de passe "test". Pour une utilisation basique, il est possible de laisser cette configuration, et passer directement à la section "Utilisation".
<aziza_> ok
<saoungoumi> Pour générer une nouvelle paire utilisateur/mot de passe, il faut utiliser cette ligne de commande, en remplaçant "mon_utilisateur" par le nouveau nom d'utilisateur:
<saoungoumi> htpasswd -c /tmp/pw.tmp mon_utilisateur
<saoungoumi> remplacer nom_utilisateur par "flumotion_isyd"
<saoungoumi> mot de passe isyd
<issa> ok
<saoungoumi> Cela crée un fichier temporaire contenant le mot de passe, taper cette commande pour l'afficher:
<marvinspao> [16:42] <saoungoumi> Pour générer une nouvelle paire utilisateur/mot de passe, il faut utiliser cette ligne de commande, en remplaçant "mon_utilisateur" par le nouveau nom d'utilisateur: [16:43] <saoungoumi> htpasswd -c /tmp/pw.tmp mon_utilisateur [16:43] <saoungoumi> remplacer nom_utilisateur par "flumotion_isyd" [16:44] <saoungoumi> mot de passe isyd [16:44] == issa [29cadb47@gateway/web/freenode/ip.41.202.219.71] has join
<saoungoumi> c bien tout lemonde est à la page
<aziza_> oui
<issa> yes
<tanko> oui oui
<marvinspao> ok
<saoungoumi> on va afficher ce mot de passe pour voir à koi elle resemble
<saoungoumi> cat /tmp/pw.tmp
<saoungoumi> pour moi
<saoungoumi> flumotion_isyd:$apr1$bHj23Azg$bSByZ9XQ4hQfJeeikddUV/
<issa> flumotion_isyd:$apr1$TaMfHG/U$celNRzoOTKcw0oioOSeiQ0
<marvinspao> pour moi
<marvinspao> $apr1$HNeEyhCc$LPD5dtI7lodIpFm/5E2mT0
<tanko> $apr1$TFD4dIU5$cU70Od9DXSpbHy4aWgzFu0
<aziza_> pour moi
<aziza_> flumotion_isyd:$apr1$513OzPTJ$viZoYlWa96AHf.KmyJuuC/
<saoungoumi> Il faut ensuite placer ce couple dans le fichier de configuration. Ouvrez ce fichier /usr/local/flumotion/manager.xml avec les droits d'administrateur, et remplacez la ligne "user:PSfNpHTkpTx1M" par ce que vous avez récupéré précédemment.
<saoungoumi> sudo gedit /usr/local/flumotion/manager.xml
<issa> ok
<marvinspao> ok
<aziza_> ok
<saoungoumi> Lancement au démarrage
<saoungoumi> Par défaut, les démons nécessaire à l'envoi du flux vidéo sont à lancer manuellement avant chaque utilisation. Il est cependant plus pratique que ceux-ci soient lancés au démarrage pour une utilisation intensive. Pour cela, créez le fichier /etc/init.d/flumotion avec les droits d'administrateur.
<saoungoumi> sudo nano /etc/init.d/flumotion
<saoungoumi> ou
<saoungoumi> sudo gedit /etc/init.d/flumotion
<saoungoumi> voir mon mure pour
<saoungoumi> le script à mettre dans le fichier /etc/init.d/flumotion
<saoungoumi> https://padlet.com/saoungoumi1/ugdtu74mj9ci
<aziza_> ok
<saoungoumi> Rendez ensuite ce fichier exécutable.
<marvinspao> ok
<saoungoumi> sudo chmod +x /etc/init.d/flumotion
<saoungoumi> Il faut ensuite préciser qu'on veut exécuter ce fichier à chaque démarrage.
<marvinspao> a la ligne :)
<saoungoumi> sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/flumotion /etc/rc2.d/S99flumotion
<saoungoumi> ls /etc/rc2.d
<marvinspao> ok
<saoungoumi> Pour information, vous pouvez également lancer, relancer ou stopper les démons en lançant ces commandes:
<saoungoumi> sudo /etc/init.d/flumotion start
<saoungoumi> utilisation
<saoungoumi> flumotion-manager -T tcp -d 3 /usr/local/flumotion/manager.xml
<saoungoumi> Si vous n'avez pas paramétré les démons pour qu'ils se lancent au démarrage, il va falloir les lancer maintenant. Ouvrez un terminal, et lancez cette commande:
<saoungoumi> Ouvrez un deuxième terminal, où vous lancerez cette commande:
<saoungoumi> flumotion-worker -T tcp -d 3 -u user -p test
<marvinspao> oko
<issa> ok
<issa> manguekyu sharingan
#ubuntu-cm 2016-06-01
<aziza_> hello
<tanko> BONJOUR
<marvinspao> bonjour cher vous
#ubuntu-cm 2017-06-01
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2018-06-02
<marco> bsr à tous
<ongolaBoy> marco: bsr
<ongolaBoy> ça va ?
<marco> Je vais bien et vous?
#ubuntu-cm 2020-05-25
<ongolaboy> tnjulius: bjr
<ongolaboy> pour la réunion, si vous voulez on peut utiliser l'instance jitsi du cmNOG https://meet.cmnog.cm/
<tnjulius> Bonjour ongolaboy, c'est une bonne idée ça. :)
#ubuntu-cm 2020-05-26
<ongolaboy> tnjulius: hi. comme évoqué tantôt, par exemple https://meet.cmnog.cm/ubuntuCM
<ongolaboy> IzaneFG: a un compte et pourra ouvrir le salon
#ubuntu-cm 2020-05-27
<tnjulius> hi ongolaboy d'accord. Le canal de discussion pourra donc être transmis ce Jeudi.
#ubuntu-cm 2020-05-29
<tnjulius> Bonjour IzaneFG, tu tranches sur la date et le canal ?
<ongolaboy> tnjulius: bonsoir julius
<ongolaboy> j'ai vu que tu demandais à izane pour la date
<ongolaboy> j'avais envoyé un mail la veille
<ongolaboy> le salon est ouvert https://meet.cmnog.cm/ubuntucm
<tnjulius> bonsoir ongolaboy
<tnjulius> d'accod je me connecte
